# Need help for coyotes!



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Need some help. Goin out hunting in the morning for coyotes. We hunted there tonight but never heard nor seen a thing. Have a great elevated spot that looks over a lot of great country. It is all barren land....sagebrush and a bunch of draws. I know there are coyotes there because we seen about 5-10 different sets of tracks that looked fresh. About 1/4 mile away there are all sorts of field that probably hold mice. I know this is the ideal spot but why aren't they calling in at all? Is it because we spook them on the approach in or are they just not hungry this time of year. It been really warm the last few days and I thought that might have something to do with it. Well if one of you professional coyote hunters have any tips, it would be greatly appreciated! :lol:


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

. :beer:


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't give up. Keep trying. They are probably still around.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok, I dont know where you are from, but where i am from..it was pretty windy, and I hunted all my hot spots and didnt see anything but a weasel. The weather may have had the affect, maybe early morning would be better. but I have found the windy days are the worst for me. move to your stand against the wind, stay quiet, and call into the wind. I have discovered not to give up to soon, I have found coyotes running in and I was packing up. Dont over call. Yea maybe you know all this, and maybe you know more than me, but just general info.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we hunted all day yesterday also with no luck. we also saw plenty of tracks but never saw any dogs. really windy where we were hunting too and from experience, i wouldn't recommend calling into the wind. you can do it...but with the speed of the wind that we were hunting in, you would never get the sound out far enough. when it's that windy i call with the wind just so i can get the sound out and cover more ground. you just have to be prepared to make a little farther shot so you can wax 'em before they wind you.

kase[/list]


----------



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

Make sure that your approch is very quiet and that you use the wind in your favor, esspecially on windy days in open country. A good way is to walk at least a few hundred yards from where you park and to use the draws to cover you. Make sure that your elevated spot dosn't skyline you and that you are wearing pleanty of camo and have a matching background to break up your outline. The dogs in your area may have been hunted before and know that rabbit noises may meen humans are neer. Try using a different call or add a decoy to your setup. On windy days it is hard because your call dosn't reach as far out and your sent can be blown farther. Early morning overlooking a field with mice is a good set up as I have gotten a few this way. Remember to use the wind in your advatage, be dead silent, and to stay on location for at least 30 min, along with making yourself as invisable as possible. Good luck and happy hunting. :sniper:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks guys, keep them coming...I'm planning on goin out this weekend!! :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

This weekend should be pretty good considering the weather conditions as of now. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

never did make it out this weekend. Was going to sunday but just didn;t feel like it. :roll: Where are you from wigglesworth?? Wyoming?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

No I am from Bismarck ND. I went out tonite right before the sun went down and had one challenging me, but couldnt get him to come in.man are there yotes around though, you can hear them all over, it pretty exciting. Takeemclose....where you from?


----------

